# Discussing homicidal thoughts



## Crosby (Nov 24, 2007)

How can someone bring up the topic of homicidal thoughts with their psychologist without being institutionalized or having the cops get involved?


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

i just get totally twisted crazy psycho mood if i think of suicide or any sort of ending of my life. but that is only when i feel bad ^_^


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

Crosby said:


> How can someone bring up the topic of homicidal thoughts with their psychologist without being institutionalized or having the cops get involved?


You can't, unless as you said you want to be put into an asylum.


----------



## WhiteBic (Nov 22, 2012)

You can't. 

Don't tell them that. Do NOT tell them that if you value your freedom at all.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If you _are _thinking homicidal thoughts, then you _should_ be evaluated.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Does your homicidal thought involve actual people? I only talk about my psychopathic thoughts to my editor and make sure she knows it's just hypothetical.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Whoops then I belong in a asylum. LMAO!

What BS. Like no one ever has those..


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> If you _are _thinking homicidal thoughts, then you _should_ be evaluated.


This exactly. :blank


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I express clearly to my doc and counselor that I have lots of violent, morbid thoughts, however I have no intention of hurting anyone nor do I wish harm to anyone.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

What kind of movies and TV are you watching? I'd stop watching that stuff.


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

I think patient/physician confidentiality is null if you're a potential threat to others. But I would still discuss it, rather than making a stupid mistake.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> If you _are _thinking homicidal thoughts, then you _should_ be evaluated.





Dinner said:


> This exactly. :blank


There's nothing wrong with it, as long as you don't act on your thoughts.

It's okay to hate people. It's okay to think. Those scary thoughts people sometimes think are just those two combined right? Thinking and hating people, which in my mind are two things that are completely natural. You can't stop thinking EVER, and hating people is something a lot of people are forced into, by society and life itself. As long as you don't hurt yourself or anyone else, most things are OK, I think.

Don't be so judgmental to OP, he doesn't mean you any harm, does he?


----------

